# [HOW TO] Konsola - poprawne UTF-8.

## szolek

Przejście na UTF-8 wiąże sie zazwyczaj z paroma kłopotami szczególnie w konsoli. Mi nie dawało spokoju że plik utworzony w konsoli zawierający polskie znaczki w nazwie nie prezentował się tak samo pod X-ami. 

Cały problem sprowadza się do tego że w systemie nie ma polskiej mapy klawiszy w utf-8. Keymaps pl i pl2 są przygotowane pod kodowanie ISO-8859-2.

Zatem:

1. Tworzymy plik pl-utf8.map a w nim klepiemy:

```
charset "koi8-r"

keymaps 0-4,6,8,9,12

include "linux-with-alt-and-altgr"

strings as usual

keycode   1 = Escape

   alt     keycode   1 = Meta_Escape

keycode   2 = one              exclam

   alt     keycode   2 = Meta_one

keycode   3 = two              at               at

   control keycode   3 = nul

   alt     keycode   3 = Meta_two

keycode   4 = three            numbersign

   control keycode   4 = Escape

   alt     keycode   4 = Meta_three

keycode   5 = four             dollar           U+00A7

   control keycode   5 = Control_backslash

   alt     keycode   5 = Meta_four

keycode   6 = five             percent

   control keycode   6 = Control_bracketright

   alt     keycode   6 = Meta_five

keycode   7 = six              asciicircum

   control keycode   7 = Control_asciicircum

   alt     keycode   7 = Meta_six

keycode   8 = seven            ampersand        braceleft

   control keycode   8 = Control_underscore

   alt     keycode   8 = Meta_seven

keycode   9 = eight            asterisk         bracketleft

   control keycode   9 = Delete

   alt     keycode   9 = Meta_eight

keycode  10 = nine             parenleft        bracketright

   alt     keycode  10 = Meta_nine

keycode  11 = zero             parenright       braceright

   alt     keycode  11 = Meta_zero

keycode  12 = minus            underscore       backslash

   control keycode  12 = Control_underscore

   alt     keycode  12 = Meta_minus

keycode  13 = equal            plus

   alt     keycode  13 = Meta_equal

keycode  14 = Delete

   alt     keycode  14 = Meta_Delete

keycode  15 = Tab

   alt     keycode  15 = Meta_Tab

keycode  16 = q

keycode  17 = w

keycode  18 = e

   Alt   keycode  18 = U+0119 

   AltGr keycode  18 = U+0119 

   Alt   Shift keycode  18 = U+0118 

   AltGr Shift keycode  18 = U+0118 

keycode  19 = r

keycode  20 = t

keycode  21 = y

keycode  22 = u

keycode  23 = i

keycode  24 = o

   Alt   keycode  24 = U+00F3

   AltGr keycode  24 = U+00F3

   Alt   Shift keycode  24 = U+00D3

   AltGr Shift keycode  24 = U+00D3

keycode  25 = p

keycode  26 = bracketleft      braceleft

   control keycode  26 = Escape

   alt     keycode  26 = Meta_bracketleft

keycode  27 = bracketright     braceright       asciitilde

   control keycode  27 = Control_bracketright

   alt     keycode  27 = Meta_bracketright

keycode  28 = Return

   alt     keycode  28 = Meta_Control_m

keycode  29 = Control

keycode  30 = a

   Alt   keycode  30 = U+0105 

   AltGr keycode  30 = U+0105 

   Alt   Shift keycode  30 = U+0104 

   AltGr Shift keycode  30 = U+0104 

keycode  31 = s

   Alt   keycode  31 = U+015B

   AltGr keycode  31 = U+015B

   Alt   Shift keycode  31 = U+015A

   AltGr Shift keycode  31 = U+015A

keycode  32 = d

keycode  33 = f

keycode  34 = g

keycode  35 = h

keycode  36 = j

keycode  37 = k

keycode  38 = l

   Alt   keycode  38 = U+0142 

   AltGr keycode  38 = U+0142 

   Alt   Shift keycode  38 = U+0141 

   AltGr Shift keycode  38 = U+0141 

keycode  39 = semicolon        colon

   alt     keycode  39 = Meta_semicolon

keycode  40 = apostrophe       quotedbl

   control keycode  40 = Control_g

   alt     keycode  40 = Meta_apostrophe

keycode  41 = grave            asciitilde

   control keycode  41 = nul

   alt     keycode  41 = Meta_grave

keycode  42 = Shift

keycode  43 = backslash        bar

   control keycode  43 = Control_backslash

   alt     keycode  43 = Meta_backslash

keycode  44 = z

   Alt   keycode  44 = U+017C   

   AltGr keycode  44 = U+017C   

   Alt   Shift keycode  44 = U+017B   

   AltGr Shift keycode  44 = U+017B 

keycode  45 = x

   Alt   keycode  45 = U+017A

   AltGr keycode  45 = U+017A

   Alt   Shift keycode  45 = U+0179

   AltGr Shift keycode  45 = U+0179

keycode  46 = c

   Alt   keycode  46 = U+0107

   AltGr keycode  46 = U+0107

   Alt   Shift keycode  46 = U+0106

   AltGr Shift keycode  46 = U+0106

keycode  47 = v

keycode  48 = b

keycode  49 = n

   Alt   keycode  49 = U+0144

   AltGr keycode  49 = U+0144

   Alt   Shift keycode  49 = U+0143

   AltGr Shift keycode  49 = U+0143

keycode  50 = m

keycode  51 = comma            less

   alt     keycode  51 = Meta_comma

keycode  52 = period           greater

   alt     keycode  52 = Meta_period

keycode  53 = slash            question

   control keycode  53 = Delete

   alt     keycode  53 = Meta_slash

keycode  54 = Shift

keycode  56 = Alt

keycode  57 = space

   control keycode  57 = nul

   alt     keycode  57 = Meta_space

keycode  58 = Caps_Lock

keycode  86 = less             greater          bar

   alt     keycode  86 = Meta_less

keycode  97 = Control
```

2. Kompresujemy plik:

```
gzip -c pl-utf8.map >pl-utf8.map.gz
```

3. Kopiujemy plik z uprawnieniami root'a do kaltalogu map klawiszy:

```
cp pl-utf8.map.gz /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/
```

4. Edytujemy /etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```
KEYMAP="pl-utf8"
```

5. Restartujemy keymaps:

```
/etc/init.d/keymaps restart
```

Dla porządku /etc/rc.conf powinno zawierać 

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

a /etc/conf.d/consolefont może zawierać

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"
```

ponieważ czcionka zawiera wsparcie unikodu a dodatkową zaletą jest właściwe wyświetlanie zarówno unikodu jak również iso-8859-2.

Zmienną  CONSOLETRANSLATION nie  jest wymagana.

----------

## ediap

 *szolek wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Cały problem sprowadza się do tego że w systemie nie ma polskiej mapy klawiszy w utf-8. Keymaps pl i pl2 są przygotowane pod kodowanie ISO-8859-2.
> 
> Zatem:
> ...

 

To może by tak podesłać tą mapę klawiszy do opiekunów odpowiedniego pakietu w Gentoo (zgłosić buga w b.g.o)? Albo jeszcze lepiej bezpośredio do developerów?

Pozdrawiam,

/ediap

----------

## Crenshaw

Dziwne... ja nie mam problemu... moze powinienes sie zainteresowac zmienna DUMPKEYS_CHARSET w /etc/conf.d/keymaps?

----------

## przemos

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Dziwne... ja nie mam problemu... moze powinienes sie zainteresowac zmienna DUMPKEYS_CHARSET w /etc/conf.d/keymaps?

 

Faktycznie - rozwiązuje problem, dzięki.

----------

## psotnik

Umnie nie dokonca ani jeden ani drugi sposób nie działają. Cęść pl-znaków mam pod konsola w kształcie kwadracików, tyczy się to zarówno drogi szolka jak i DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2". Tyczy się to wpisywania nazw, listowanie i po iksami działą jak należy.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Umnie nie dokonca ani jeden ani drugi sposób nie działają. Cęść pl-znaków mam pod konsola w kształcie kwadracików, tyczy się to zarówno drogi szolka jak i DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2". Tyczy się to wpisywania nazw, listowanie i po iksami działą jak należy.

 

A co ustawiles w /etc/conf.d/consolefont

----------

## psotnik

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

>  *psotnik wrote:*   Umnie nie dokonca ani jeden ani drugi sposób nie działają. Cęść pl-znaków mam pod konsola w kształcie kwadracików, tyczy się to zarówno drogi szolka jak i DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2". Tyczy się to wpisywania nazw, listowanie i po iksami działą jak należy. 
> 
> A co ustawiles w /etc/conf.d/consolefont

 

```

$ cat  /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

----------

## Arfrever

Ustaw CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni". Zainstaluj terminus-font i ustaw CONSOLEFONT="ter-216n".

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## przemos

Akurat CONSOLEFONT może pozostać bez zmian czyli lat2-16, oczywiście kwestia gustu.

----------

## psotnik

Nadal nie daje sobie rady z tymi kwadratami zamiast pl-fontów.

Zgodnie z Waszą radą:

```

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="pl"

#KEYMAP="pl-utf8"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"

#DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

```

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

#CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLEFONT="ter-216n"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

```

Zarówno na  CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16" jak i na CONSOLEFONT="ter-216n" nie ma pl-fontów pod consolą, po iksami jest ok, acha jest literka ó  :Rolling Eyes: 

Acha

```

# locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

Co o tym  sądzicie??

----------

## szolek

```
CONSOLEFONT="ter-v16b"
```

Ta czcionka jest najbardziej uniwersalna. Zawiera znaki z wszystkich iso.

A CONSOLETRANSLATION zakomentuj koniecznie!!!

edit: 

Mam nadzieje że w /etc/rc.conf jest ustawione  

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

----------

## psycepa

nie wiem o co to halo  :Smile:  u mnie dziala  :Smile: 

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="pl2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"

```

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="ter-214n"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

SYSFONTACM="iso02"

```

```

locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

cala reszta = "pl_PL.UTF-8"

```

```

UNICODE="yes yes yes"

```

 :Twisted Evil:  taki polityczny zarcik  :Razz:  oczywiscie mam

```

UNICODE="yes"

```

 :Smile:  AIJW(tm)  :Smile: 

---edit---

mi zaczelo wszystko banglac po jak zobaczylem to:

http://kicior.umcs.lublin.pl/~leszeks/utf.png

w tym

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468257-highlight-utf.html watku  :Smile: 

HTH && greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## Audiopain

czy przy tych ustawieniach system "mowi" do ciebie po polsku?

----------

## psycepa

w sensie ze jak ? :Smile: 

komunikaty programów czy jak ? bo nie bardzo teraz wiem 'osochozi'  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

 :Embarassed:  miałem wpisane w /etc/rc.conf CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16" 

Działa super  :Smile:  thx

A tak na marginesie w windows jest standardowo kodowanie iso czy cp w pl-version??

----------

## argasek

 *psotnik wrote:*   

>  miałem wpisane w /etc/rc.conf CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16" 
> 
> Działa super  thx
> 
> A tak na marginesie w windows jest standardowo kodowanie iso czy cp w pl-version??

 

Czy myślisz, że MS trzymałby się standardu, gdy mógł zrobić swój pseudo?  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *psotnik wrote:*   

>  miałem wpisane w /etc/rc.conf CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16" 
> 
> Działa super  thx
> 
> A tak na marginesie w windows jest standardowo kodowanie iso czy cp w pl-version??

 

tzn mi sie obilo gdzies o oczy ze niby NTFS zapisuje pliki uzywajac unicodu, ALE glowy ani reki za to nie dam, moglem byc pijany itd... 

faktem jest ze jesli na w2k3r2 utworze katalog pt. Zażółć_gęślą_jaźń to jak wejde 

na dysk przy pomocy ftp i serwera ServU, w mc zamiast plfontow pojawiaja sie "?"  ale nie wiem czym to spowodowane (gdzies czegos nie ustawilem) ale nie mam czasu teraz sie z tym babrac...

edit

oczywiscie w2k3r2 jest na NTFSie  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy myślisz, że MS trzymałby się standardu, gdy mógł zrobić swój pseudo? 

 

Jeszcze mało na temat OSów wiem tym bardzije z Redmond   :Wink: 

@psycepa

Teź gdzieś słyszałem czy widziałem ze unicode, ale czyto prawda  :Rolling Eyes: 

Moze jakiś winadmin orzeknie  :Cool: 

----------

## psycepa

 *http://rainbow.mimuw.edu.pl/SO/Projekt02-03/temat2-g1/ntfs.htm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nazwy plików
> 
> Nazwa pliku może się składać z dowolnych znaków (również ze znaków diakrytycznych dowolnego języka). Jest ona zapisywana przy użyciu 16-bitowej reprezentacji Unicode, co daje 65535 różnych znaków. Maksymalna długość nazwy to 255 znaków. Zastrzeżonymi znakami są: ? " / \ < > * | : .  Dozwolone są wielkie litery, przy czym przy odwoływaniu się do plików nie są one rozróżniane.
> ...

 

----------

## tomekb

Hmmm, takie głupie pytanie, na dodatek nie umiem dobrze sformułować go  :Confused:  : jak to jest z tym unicodem? Czy jest zadawać "trud" i przechodzić na niego, czy zostawić wszystko tak jak jest? W skrócie: co jest bardziej przyszłościowe?

----------

## psycepa

a to zalezy od gustów  :Smile: 

ja osobiscie spotkalem sie z dwoma skrajnymi opiniami

ludzie z obozu PRO mowili ze to przyszlosciowe, ze nie ma problemow z wyswietlaniem znakow charakterystycznych dla danego jezyka, ze unicode jest juz dosc rozpowszechnione itd

ludzie z obozu ANTY mowili ze be, ze im niepotrzebne, bo uzywaja tylko pl, ze zwiekszy dwukrotnie ilosc danych ktore trzeba bedzie przeslac, zapcha lacza, doprowadzi do apokalipsy itd

ja przeszedlem na utf bo lubie grzebac w systemie, bylo hałtu, to zrobiilem  :Smile:  mam juz ponad pol roku jak nie dluzej i nie zauwazylem jakichs problemow uniemozliwiajacych prace, musialem sie tylko zaprzyjaznic z iconv-em  :Smile: 

jesli nie potrzebujesz unicodu i/lub nie masz troche czasu zeby nad tym posiedziec to IMHO nie ma powodu zebys przechodzil

jesli chcesz/potrzebujesz i masz troszke czasu to czemu nie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## tomekb

No bo mnie to zaintrygowała sytuacja z GNOME i pliterkami, że niby domyślnie było ustawione na utf czy coś tam. Wątek jest gdzieś poniżej. W sumie nie prowadzę rozległych konwersacji i znajomości z azjatami, rosjanami itd  :Wink:  Ale nie licząc konwersji problematycznych danych, to sprawa przejścia nie jest jakimś problemem, muszę stwierdzić po przeczytaniu how-to. Dzięki za wyjaśnienie.

----------

## bartmarian

nieco sie podepne, sprawdzalem rozne rozwiazania z forum z utf8, zadne nie chcialo mi dzialac,

ale przeciez musze miec cos gdzies zle to nie pisalem, w koncu mi sie znudzilo i chcialem

ustawic z powrotem iso8859-2, a dostaje takie info:

```

locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL

```

tylko nie bardzo wiem czego mam szukac, jakiego katalogu ?

gdy mialem wpisane pl_PL.UTF-8 tego komunikatu nie mialem

EDIT

wrocilem do utf8, w kde generalnie mam wszystko po PL (zanim sie zaloguje sa kwadraciki)

w konsoli mam Ł i tylko te litere z polskich

----------

## psycepa

wyzej w tym watku masz http://kicior.umcs.lublin.pl/~leszeks/utf.png

pokaz co jest u ciebie w tych plikach

problem ktory poruszyles z localami juz przewijal sie na forum pare razy, uzyj szukajki

niektorym programom trzeba powiedziec zeby uzywaly unicodu bo sie same nie domysla, a niektore jeszcze nie wspieraja, informacje zapewne dostepne na homepage'ach lub u dev'ów

pozdrawiam

----------

## bartmarian

wynik rozni sie od tego co mi podales w sznurku, zmienie, ale wyniki bede mial dopiero (jak sadze)

gdy sie wyloguje, a tego teraz zrobic nie moge, na ponizszych ustawieniach mam kwadraciki...

```

marcin etc # set|grep UTF-8

G_FILENAME_ENCODING=UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_NAME=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_PAPER=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_TIME=pl_PL.UTF-8

marcin etc # cat /etc/rc.conf |grep -v '^#' | grep -v '^$'

UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

XSESSION="kde-3.5.2"

marcin etc # cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont |grep -v '^#' | grep -v '^$'

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

marcin etc # cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps |grep -v '^#' | grep -v '^$'

KEYMAP="pl2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"

marcin etc # cat /etc/env.d/02locale |grep -v '^#' | grep -v '^$'

LANG=""

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

```

----------

## psycepa

eh ludzie ludzie  :Smile: 

zeby uniknac relogin wystarczy

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

bylo w handbooku  :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

ustawilem jak na screenie, nie pomoglo, w konsoli mam nadal prostokaciki, w "mc" tez,

za to zauwazylem ze "mc" nie przenosi/kopiuje plikow z prostokatami, konqeror bez problemu

(oczywiscie w kde widze pliterki)

Jak zrestartowalem consolefont to dostalem info:

```

/etc/init.d/consolefont restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Setting user font ...

putfont: PIO_FONT: ZĹy argument  

```

to samo mi pokazalo gdy zrestartowalem "keymaps" - restart musialem zrobic,

rozjechala sie klawiatura.

Dodam ze mam xgl na amd64.

----------

## psycepa

a powiedz mi co daje

```

eix terminus-font

```

----------

## bartmarian

```

eix terminus-font

* media-fonts/terminus-font

     Available versions:  4.07 4.11 4.12 4.14 ~4.14-r1 ~4.20

     Installed:           4.14

     Homepage:            http://www.is-vn.bg/hamster/jimmy-en.html

     Description:         A clean fixed font for the console and X11

```

eix-a nie mialem, musialem zrobic emerge, ale to chyba nie istotne

----------

## Raku

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> eix terminus-font
> ...

 

od raku: 'nie' z przymiotnikami piszemy łącznie, np. 'niebieski'  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

jak nie miales eixa to dobrze ze zmergowales  :Smile:  przydatne i wogole cacy

co do bledu z PIO_FONT

rzuc okiem na https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-138391-highlight-putfont+piofont.html byc moze tam znajdziesz rozwiazanie i moze pmoze na 'kwadraciki'

jak sie juz pozbedziesz tego bledu, a problem z fontami pozostanie

wrzuc zawatosc swoich konfigow, tak jak na zrzutce

pozdrawiam

--edit--

raku: albo nietoperz, tudziez niedzwiedz  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

